

Ask HN: Improving Fol.io Content? - cilliankieran

Hi HN,
We're still working away diligently on Folio and refining as new users come on board. 
We're averaging about 20 new users per day at present with solid downloads for free and paid content.<p>My question is - how do we motivate/encourage designers to submit content. What's your immediate reaction, what's missing and what would you like to see change?<p>Cheers!
C - Folio.
======
cilliankieran
Clickable link: <http://fol.io>

